# 2004 Pontiac GTO Slave cylinder



## rml2007mo (Mar 22, 2010)

I have been searching for a repair manual or someone that might know the details on how to change the slave cylinder myself on the '04 GTO, but keep hitting a dead end. Mechanics want to charge an arm and a leg to fix it, but I'd rather do it myself. Can anyone help?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

So you're sure you want to drop the trans yourself? 

Below are links that help you out as far as dropping the trans and using a F-body slave which is a lot cheaper than the GTO slave. Good luck.

Clutch and Flywheel Install

Install a F-Body Slave on a GTO


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes I've (mostly watched) done this and its very time consuming, luckily I have 2 GM employed mechanics as best friends from college so they done mine for free, parts were still like $425(at cost) for slave cylinder and master cylinder. There was a lot of stuff that came out of my car just to have the space to work. And mine busted on day 3 of ownership, how do you think I felt!!! Good luck!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you do it get a friend and a Harbor Freight tranny jack. It's not an impossible job but you'll need some time, a bunch of long extensions and some patience and it can be done. The first time I changed my clutch it took 9 hrs. The last time it was 5.


----------

